# Links to my 1st Class photo hosting no longer work



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone else having problems with accessing their 1st class photo storage ?

I have two bookmarked links that have always worked until today. Now it is telling me no webpage can be found for either the direct access or the page manager, is this a temporary glitch or is something else going on? I was supposedly a "lifetime" member.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep... just tried it... no log-in screen, but a list of user names (I assume they are all the 1st class members, and the list is just the directory of the server)... click on my user ID and I get the web page I created to hide the contents from intruders... methinks the parent company finally started pulling the plug on the perk. Or maybe they still don't know what it was all about... I never felt they understood it to begin with.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Ay caramba! I don't think it is a renewal thing, I never received any notification, besides when Shad sold the site I was told that I was a "lifetime" member and no fee was requested to continue hosting the pics, wondering if someone pulled the plug without telling anyone. Shoot I had 80mb of photos on there, pretty much my entire large scale history, if that's suddenly gone ... well Iets just hope it's a temporary glitch. Maybe I should send Dwight a PM, see if he knows what's up.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/

Instead of a login it now lists everyone's directory. Everything right out there for everyone to see.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Except it only goes up to S. I'm screwed at V


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

So...how does one now upload a picture? It's looks like it's a record only.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Same for me. Hope somebody gets it fixed or gives us new instructions.

David Meashey


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

At least you guys can still access your content so you can migrate them if needed, mine just vaporized.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

yep, im getting the same thing..looks like its universal.
I always log-in by going to:

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/

Today the log-in screen is gone..

Anyone try FTP?
Im at work right now..I have FTP set up at home, and have used it to access my MLS space before..(although not for many years, because I always use the method mentioned above) But I will try FTP this afternoon.

Scot


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

If you don't already have them saved, it might be time to save all your webpages locally...in case we need to find a new home for them soon.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Honestly Scotty if the management has screwed the pooch and lost my pics, I may just walk away from here. I have most of the pics saved on thumbdrives but the shear cost in time and labor needed to get back and edit pics in from a new location into all of my old posts, forget it, I'm not doing it for every forum I've participated on. Especially if I have to reupload every image, forget it, I'm done. I'll start new threads with new images but ****, I'm getting a bad feeling about this.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

How would one save the pictures to someplace?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry Barnes said:


> How would one save the pictures to someplace?


EASY! 

First you log in to your 1st class web space...

oops... 

um... 

Go back to last week and be pro-active about it!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry Barnes said:


> How would one save the pictures to someplace?


Assuming you have somewhere to save them to, go to cached MLS site, open your page, then one by one, open the image and Save As to your new storage location. Tedious but better than losing everything.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like everyone up to the S's can still access their files..
go to:

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/

If you username is there, click on it, and all your files will still be there.
If you put an index.html file there, your webpage will show up.

I have all my webpages saved locally on CD's and on my home computer..im still saving them now anyway, just in case..

If you dont have an index.html file, your list of photos will show up..and directories. (directories are folders that contain more files...you can click on the directory to open it up.)

If we can get FTP to work, it will be easy to simply transfer the whole thing back to your PC in one fell swoop..I will try it when I get home this afternoon..

without FTP, the only way to save your files back to your PC is to right-click on them, one at a time, and choose "save file as"..make a folder on your PC, and save them all there..tedious yes! but hopefully we can get FTP to work..stay tuned.

Scot


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Feeling pissed off...


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

vsmith said:


> Honestly Scotty if the management has screwed the pooch and lost my pics, I may just walk away from here. .


I agree..I have already been working on that for a few years..
I was actually able to register:

www.scotlawrence.com

last year!  (having only one "T" is Scot was helpful! no one had ever grabbed that domain..scottlawrence.com has been taken forever.)

Then I have that point to a google sites account:

https://sites.google.com/site/scotlawrence/

If our MLS space really becomes inaccessible, I will probably move all my pages there..

I moved my club website over to google sites a few years ago:

https://sites.google.com/site/1991gggrs/

I made a new google account just for the club..
Im generally happy with it..although one thing I dont like about google sites for my own personal site, and is so-far a deal breaker, is that ALL webpages within one google account have to have the same background! thats a major concern for me, because I have many pages with very different backgrounds..So that's an issue I still haven't resolved.

Scot


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I sent a PM to Admin, we'll see if I get an answer. But it looks like everyone who has a 1st Cass storage got screwed to one level or another.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I can report that FTP still works as it always did. (I use CuteFTP.)



> How would one save the pictures to someplace?


Jerry, the easy way was to log in from Windows Explorer - then you can cut and paste (or copy) large numbers of files at once. Takes a while but doesn't need much typing.

However, I haven't done it for years and the obvious ways don't seem to work.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Based on the photo dates, whatever happened began at 7pm last night. A word from the Admin would be much appreciated,


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, looks like we're screwed. I can save my photos to a thumb drive.....not a problem. I also have them saved in my PC as "backed-up" and also on my Mac. But I'm not going to worry about getting them back onto the forum........I don't have time for that. Let MLS and the admins worry about their own site! I guess our "grandfathered" First Class is as worthless as the digital paper it's written on. Too bad to see a once great site go into the dumper like this .


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm waiting to hear"officially" from our overlords but I'm not very optimistic about the prospect of retrieving my pics.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I couldn't find my stored photos, but I can post photos here. Seems like good news, in that they haven't LOST our photos; but we can only share them.

JackM


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete Thornton said:


> I can report that FTP still works as it always did. (I use CuteFTP.)


Works for me too! I just fired up FTP, logged right in, and can transfer and delete files, same as always..

Just now I copied my *entire* MLS directory back to a new folder on my PC hard-drive. (even though I already have all my pages backed up, it was nice to get it all in one big group, with the identical folder and file directory structure as it currently exists in my MLS space)

1,877 files, 67 folders, 106MB.
I simply selected *everything* in my MLS directory, then hit one botton to start the transfer then just let it run..
25 minutes later it was all transferred back. (and it still stays in my MLS space too..its a copy, not a "cut" )

We were supposed to have 100MB in our MLS space, but mine went slightly over..I think Shad let us fudge it a bit years back..but my MLS space has been totally full for ages, probably a decade at least..I have been using it mostly for my .html storage, and I long-ago needed to find a new photo host. most of my newer pages have only the .html file hosted on MLS, and the photos live elsewhere.

So, if anyone wants to try FTP, I have been using:

http://www.internet-soft.com/ftpcomm.htm

For over 15 years now..FTP (File Transfer Protocol) is a very old and simple technology..its actually much *better* than using http://1stclass.mylargescale.com to access your space, because you can upload or delete multiple files at the same time..its just a bit more "manual"..and you have to download and learn how to use the FTP program..but it isn't hard.

I actually dont remember how to connect to MLS with FTP! its been so long..my program is set to just automatically connect..I'll see if I can find the info for connecting..

Scot


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

JackM said:


> I couldn't find my stored photos, but I can post photos here. Seems like good news, in that they haven't LOST our photos; but we can only share them.
> 
> JackM


Actually they did "lose" our pics, if your files were listed between T and Z they are gone. All of mine are gone.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Found it!










Name: Mylargescale
FTP Server: ftp://1stclass.mylargescale.com
FTP Port: 21

User ID [email protected]

Password: your MLS space password. (can be different than your forum password, if you didn't make them the same)

Scot


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anybody remember how to mount the network drive to Windows 10? I know I had that working at one time, but then my PC went POOF and I had to start over with a new PC and can't figure out how to do it again.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

vsmith said:


> I'm waiting to hear"officially" from our overlords but I'm not very optimistic about the prospect of retrieving my pics.


Vic,
I wondered if it was just a display problem, so I tried 1stclass.mylargescale.com/vsmith/
and got absolutely nothing.

As Scott confirmed, the FTP seems to work. Why don't you PM me your password and I'll see if my CuteFTP can find your files and let me copty them?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Semper Vaporo said:


> Does anybody remember how to mount the network drive to Windows 10? I know I had that working at one time, but then my PC went POOF and I had to start over with a new PC and can't figure out how to do it again.


OK. I got something simple working in Windows 10. (Vic - you might try this.) Pics will be added as soon as I get them uploaded with FTP.
Open Windows Explorer. Click on Desktop and them click the "address bar". Desktop should highlight and let you erase it.

Enter "ftp://1stclass.mylargescale.com" and hit enter.

Up will pop a Log In As window. For the User Name put in [email protected] or [email protected] or whatever user you are. Then add the password and hit the Log On button.

Voila!

You can use windows explorer to copy your files to some place on your computer. I had no problem copying a whole directory-full of photo files. Remember that CTRL-A will select ALL the files, then just drag or 'copy' them to a folder on your computer.

Edit: Found I can't upload files using FTP or Windows Explorer. I get an error, so no pics to illustrate this process.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Pete! I was not adding the "@" and everything after it... Now I have access to the files. Whew! I have 3 to update!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete Thornton said:


> Vic,
> I wondered if it was just a display problem, so I tried 1stclass.mylargescale.com/vsmith/
> and got absolutely nothing.
> 
> As Scott confirmed, the FTP seems to work. Why don't you PM me your password and I'll see if my CuteFTP can find your files and let me copty them?


I'll try and use this when I get home, don't have password here.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

24 hours not a peep from the Admin, yep high quality service.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Nope tried it several times and ways ...NOTHING, like I said, EVERYTHING after S has gone poof!

Has ANYBODY with a user name that starts after S been able to access their stuff?

It's the absolute fucking lack of any feedback from the forum masters thats really ticked me off.


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

All gone Vic.

The http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/ link is a blank page for me, and all pics from early threads are now missing.

Sad.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Perhaps Shad just finally moved on. I am not sure if the current owners were maintaining that URL.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

..and this is why i keep al my photos on my website. the only person that can update or chage it is me.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

1st class gone, later stuff in Albums, still here.
I missed the Lifetime offer, had filled my space but couldn't / wouldn't give $ to VS, so I went to albums.
John (TW)


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

"Lifetime" member. Yeah that worked out well didn't it.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh it just keeps getting better, I tried to access the cached site, now it says I don't have permission.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Something is happening - I can't access any of the 1stclass space - just gives me a blank page. The are probably trying to figure out why it went screwy when they added a new adv platform ;-)


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe a ray of hope. Administrator replied to my inquiry quote:

"Seems something is down on our end. Sending a ticket to the tech team to have it repaired.

Case #2313489

Kevin"

Let's hope they can recover everything


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

All my files and webpages are still there, and I can still view and edit files via FTP.
but that is now the only method to access them..

Looks like everyone up to the S's is still there..same as yesterday..
but our means of access continues to diminish.

Scot


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Scottychaos said:


> All my files and webpages are still there, and I can still view and edit files via FTP.
> but that is now the only method to access them..
> 
> Looks like everyone up to the S's is still there..same as yesterday..
> ...


Scot,
I can confirm that I can access my files normally through FTP, and I can download to my computer, but it will not let me upload a new file onto their server.
Using the webpage [1stclass.mylargescale.com] just gets me a blank page, without the list of user directories (up to 's') that we got a few days ago.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete,
I confirmed the same..
with FTP, I can:

see all my files.
I can still copy files from my MLS space, back to my PC.
I can *delete* files in my MLS space, and they do disappear.

But I can not upload anything new from my PC up to the MLS space..
its only one-way communication..from MLS back to the PC works, but not from the PC up to MLS..we can no longer upload new photos or upload updated webpages. Currently, nothing can change in our MLS space, except deletion of files.

Scot


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Scottychaos said:


> Pete,
> I confirmed the same..
> with FTP, I can:
> 
> ...


Scot, and I assume, since I still can't access anything, that the remaining files are still A thru S only.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

vsmith said:


> Scot, and I assume, since I still can't access anything, that the remaining files are still A thru S only.


Not clear Vic. I don't think the FTP access has any connection to the display page.
Why don't you try the Windows FTP access as I described it above? Or PM your password and I'll try it.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

I gave up 3 weeks ago ....
I used the password sent to me after their breach. It allows access to the forums but won't allow access to 1st class.
I stopped posting ...


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

This thread is now six days old. let's hope we get some traction on this issue this week. 
(edited to remove reference to US Thanksgiving weekend)

There is a thread in the "Forum and Site Issues and Questions" forum..
and it has been discussed in the "please-report-upgrade-bugs-here" thread..
so the admins should now be aware of it..

waiting to see what happens..

Scot


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Owners are in Canada?? Holiday weekend??


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul Burch said:


> Owners are in Canada?? Holiday weekend??


I thought they were US-based, but you are right:

MYLARGESCALE.COM is owned and operated by VerticalScope Inc. of Toronto, Ontario.

So what I said about the 4-day holiday weekend does not apply, so scratch-that. 

Scot


----------



## admin (Apr 29, 2009)

we have american staff, they take their breaks during their holidays. but yes, it doesn't apply to the Canadian family here. 
I haven't received an update on that ticket, meaning it's harder than we thought. they're still looking. 

Lee


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay thanks, but...

I think I can kiss my pics goodbye though, went through already once this when G Scale Mad lost everything, usually when things disappear, like the T thru Z listings, its rarely ever good news.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Why won't a Dropbox link work for posting a photo?

Anyone use an app that will enable posting a photo via a link?


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris Scott said:


> Why won't a Dropbox link work for posting a photo?
> 
> Anyone use an app that will enable posting a photo via a link?


You need a photo host that will allow direct linking into forums..not all do. I switched over to smugmug years ago for my photo hosting..but I still need my MLS space for my webpage hosting..if we lose access to our MLS space I will need a new home for my webpages..not a minor concern. 

Here the story of my quest for photo hosting. (copied from an old post)



Scottychaos said:


> In addition to my MLS space, I used imageshack for many years..
> until my photos began to randomly disappear.. Imageshack just deleted photos outright, no explanation..but since I wasn't paying anything for the service, there was nothing i could complain about..
> 
> 
> ...


I have been using smugmug for years now, love it! yeah, its $40 a year..which is $3.33 a month..but totally worth it IMO, because I do a lot with my hobby webpages.

All my recent webpage photos, and photos I post in forums, are all hosted in my smugmug account.

Scot


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the help. Before I read your reply I went Googling and I found this, of all places Wikipedia:

*Comparison of image viewers*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_image_viewers


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Photobucket is free and you can post directly to MLS. Been doing that for years and I don't think Photobucket will go away without any advanced notice. It's super easy to use.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay we're going on two weeks, any updates I wonder?


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I could still get to my first class storage space a few days ago, but now everything I try gives the HTTP 403 error. I don't feel too optimistic about the situation at the moment.

David Meashey

P.S. My photos still show up in older threads, so the system can find them. I'm just no longer allowed into those files.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> My photos still show up in older threads, so the system can find them. I'm just no longer allowed into those files.


Dave,
We clearly have read-only access to the files. FTP can access them and copy them, but we can't upload them.

Here's a test of the attachment feature.











_*Well, that's a work-around for uploading.*_
I noticed in another thread there was an attachment and the same photo was inline with the text in larger format. So I added this pic as an attachment to the thread, then, when I clicked the thumbnail and it opened in a small window, I right-clicked and chose 'copy image location'. Then I took that URL back to the normal 'post pic' option (square icon with mountain) and added the URL. The above - original size - pic is the result.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Service is restored!
via FTP..

I logged in using FTP (instructions earlier in this thread.)
From inside my MLS space, I can now:

Move files from MLS space to PC.
Delete files from MLS space.

Those two we could do before..but now, most importantly, I can also:

Upload new files from PC to MLS space.

For me, that is full functionality returned.
yes, you need a FTP program to do it, but perhaps since that ability has returned, maybe we will also get the use of logging into:

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/

from a web browser, also returned..its not yet, but at least we are moving in the right direction now.

Scot


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> We now have 2-way FTP communication restored,


Not from my FTP program.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete Thornton said:


> OK. I got something simple working in Windows 10. (Vic - you might try this.) Pics will be added as soon as I get them uploaded with FTP.
> Open Windows Explorer. Click on Desktop and them click the "address bar". Desktop should highlight and let you erase it.
> 
> Enter "ftp://1stclass.mylargescale.com" and hit enter.
> ...


 
I have been able to get to my files (Upload, Download and Delete) via Pete's instructions quoted here.

But I am not able to "view" an image file this way... it wants me to log-in again, but won't accept anything I put in. I have to download the file to my PC and then I can view it.

I am also unable to download a Google Earth ".KMZ" file. This worked at one time, but I think Shad had to modify some filters to allow it (the system was originally set up to only allow photo [.BMP, .JPG, etc.], text and .ZIP files.). But .KMZ files have not worked for a long time, at least close to just after the site was sold.

I am still unable in (Windows 10) to mount the web-space as a "Drive" that has a drive letter assigned (like "M:", etc.) like I did at one time in Windows 7. The method above has to be repeated if I close the Windows Explorer window and want to access the web-space again.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Curious. I still can't upload files to the server from FTP using my CuteFTP or using Windows Explorer.

Here's what I get:











I wonder if the problem really is "quote exceeded".

And, now I know the workaround, here's my Windows Explorer access image, before logging on:


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

FileZilla still works fine, and it's free.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> FileZilla still works fine, and it's free.


That's curious - neither of the other two worked. Maybe its just my space.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Has the admin verified that you are not over the file storage quota? 

That's what the error message is seeming to say.

Greg


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete Thornton said:


> Curious. I still can't upload files to the server from FTP using my CuteFTP or using Windows Explorer.
> 
> Here's what I get:
> 
> ...


Pete, yes I think the quota is the problem..
Our MLS max storage has always been 100 Meg, which is small by today's standards, but back in 2001 was fairly generous..Shad just let us go over the limit and never said anything about it..(I was also over 100 Meg..about 105 I think) (you are at 122 Meg) but today "the system" is probably capping us at that original 100 Meg, so it sees you as "full" and won't let you upload more.

In the past week to 10 days I have:

1. Backed up my entire MLS space by making a new folder on my PC, selected it all on the "MLS side" in FTP, and downloaded it all from MLS to the PC.

2. Made a copy of that folder on my PC, kept the original folder unedited as an archive, then edited the copy down to less than 100 Meg. I had some fairly large old .tif's in there, photos that no longer went to webpages, some folders I could delete completely, etc..I cleaned it out and got it down to about 90 Meg. ( these days I only need my MLS space for .html file storage..my new photos all now live on smugmug.)

3. Completely *deleted* my entire MLS space! Wiped it out..for the first time ever, since they were first created in 2002, my hobby webpages fell off the internet..they were dark for about 24 hours.

4. Uploaded the modified folder, the 90 Meg folder, back up to MLS. Which restored all my webpages, minus the files I no longer needed.

I can now upload new files..as I said, all I need to upload is edited .html files, and occasionally new .html files..but with their photos living elsewhere, they are small files..as long as I can edit my webpages again, I'm happy..

Scot


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I still have two things, Jack and ****. Nothing. 

Both of my primary accesses are via Chrome. There is still nothing to indicate that any of of the T to Z files will be recovered.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> Has the admin verified that you are not over the file storage quota?


You mean it is worth asking ?


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete Thornton said:


> You mean it is worth asking ?


I dont think its worth asking, because you already know the answer!  you are over.

but it could be worth getting your space back below 100 Meg, then seeing if you can upload again..it worked for me.

Scot


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think he needs admin's help in any case:

1. problem is over storage quota, looks like he will need admin to fix this.

2. problem is other, needs admin to fix it.



Greg


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

This is getting ridiculous going into three weeks and no progress


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Just another reason to leave the site. Used to be great, now just a empty shell of what it was.


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

I tried the free ftp program that Scott Lawrence(thanks Scott) recommended, (FTP Commander) and can now access my first class site. I just uploaded a new signature photo using ftp and it worked. But I also did not lose the pics in my old threads. I think that is a separate and possibly disastrous problem. 
Larry


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Larry,
The loss only affects those whose name starts with a T or that follows. Your R precedes the deletions.

John aka *T*otalwrecker


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

This is VERY frustrating, I can't help someone here because my situation is still FUBAR. Its been three weeks and no real explanation about what's happened or what's being done or how long it's expected to fix or even if it CAN be fixed. 

Someone needs to tell us what's going on?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

It shouldn't take a MONTH to fix this. If this was a site I required in order to do my business on, and I couldn't do that business because someone is taking their own jolly sweet time to get around to fixing it and it was hurting my $$ bottom line, I would take my business and my patronage to somewhere else that gave a god **** about my business. This is unprofessional and I'm at my patience end.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

vsmith said:


> Anyone else having problems with accessing their 1st class photo storage ?
> 
> I have two bookmarked links that have always worked until today. Now it is telling me no webpage can be found for either the direct access or the page manager, is this a temporary glitch or is something else going on? I was supposedly a "lifetime" member.


...............................
Same here. Livetime member and lost it when went to it today. Now can't find a sign in to our webpage? 
Anyone know what's going on? 
Any updates from Admin. ???

Here is IE showing.
*The website declined to show this webpage*

HTTP 403 
*Most likely causes:*



This website requires you to log in.
 *What you can try:*

*







Go back to the previous page. *

*  More information *

This error (HTTP 403 Forbidden) means that Internet Explorer was able to connect to the website, but it does not have permission to view the webpage.
For more information about HTTP errors, see Help.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Noel most of the available info is in this thread and in the linked thread, read through both. If your user name starts A to S your pics are probably still there, just can't access them until they fix their little problem. However if like me, its T to Z our stuff has gone poof! disappeared completely with no guarantee they have back-ups to restore them. 

http://forums.mylargescale.com/32-f...cess-my-1st-class-web-space-2.html#post998034


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been erased from the hobby, without pictures my posts are meaningless. I have 15 years of threads here and elsewhere that are linked to the photos that were hosted here.

To Vertical Scope, how do you expect us to participate on this site if we cannot post pics of what we are doing or explaining? I cannot post pics direct from my phone like Facebook. This site has been my homebase for all of my 15 years of hobby lifetime and in one month I have been effectively erased.

When I am at shows, and people ask me questions about the hobby, guess where I always directed them to, yep, right here. But I am God D*m at my limit here, you are squandering our good patience and shooting yourselves in the foot. 

Guess what guys, THIS IS A SMALL HOBBY, word gets around fast, and if you don't fix your stupid problem you are going to find that nobody wants to give a d*m about the site because they know that the owners don't give a d*m about it, that's the perception your projecting!

GET OFF YOUR (DONKEY) AND FIX THIS !!!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Coming up on T(WO soon to be T)HREE MONTHS of no resolution, and no end in sight


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

vsmith said:


> Coming up on THREE MONTHS of no resolution, and no end in sight



Coming up on 2 months, not 3..but still, the sentiment applies. 

Scot


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Scottychaos said:


> Coming up on 2 months, not 3..but still, the sentiment applies.
> 
> Scot


edited my last post...feels like 3 months


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thought it was first reported 11 November? Over 2 months.

Greg


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Over or under, it's still just plain old unacceptable.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Personally I gave up my 1st class when Shad changed and blew out all my old tech and build threads. My photos were all still in the 1st class space But the threads gone so it did not matter. In the end I drastically cut down posting logs and tech stuff as did many others back then. No more Masterclass builds is one big example.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm giving VS until 2/22/17, which is three months from first report, to resolve this. If they haven't fixed it by then, its never going to be.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

vsmith said:


> I'm giving VS until 2/22/17, which is three months from first report, to resolve this. If they haven't fixed it by then, its never going to be.


Vic,

I give you credit for waiting THAT long. Many of us have already "abandoned the sinking ship" and are posting photos on LSC. Very easy to do over there. The stark reality will strike you soon, I'm sure.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary, I'm already posting pics of my Build Challenge there, its my archive here I'm giving the 30 more days to resolve.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I can't believe how much kick there is in this can.... 

I'm 'still on hold' to renew my membership, that was a year or two ago .... for more space.. lol

Deleting my pics? Deleted the 'my' in the site name.

According to a reliable source; admin is fake and we are left to wither on the vine. Ad clicks is their game.

I'm a Navy brat, moving is easy, my anchor was deleted.

John


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

John PM sent


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting how nothing is apparently being done by VS over this, no updates, no reports, nada, zilch, nothing. I have my own opinion nothing will be done, EVER. 1st Class storage is gone, your access to what remains will also eventually one day disappear, and that will be that. I have no faith in this site anymore, afterall what's happened to give me any?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I have to agree with you Vic. I've seriously thought about just quitting myself. I don't know exactly why I haven't. Loyalty to a site now long gone? Nostalgia? My main activity here now is deleting several spam posts per day. With a couple of notable exceptions, very little posted here nowadays interests me. Why am I still here?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Dwight, I am now almost entirely active only on LSC. Since my storage disappeared I have actually found myself posting virtually nothing save for a few projects and just about nothing here, as I said earlier I am only giving VS till the 22nd, if nothing I walk


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

So I have been doing some serious thinking around this issue the past few months, 
and I have decided to make some changes..
i'm moving my wepages, one at a time:

www.scotlawrence.com

Once its done, the MLS pages will be deleted completely.
I'm sad to do it, my pages have been here 15 years (plus, its a major hassle), but it seems its necessary.

Scot


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

up9018 said:


>


really???


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott if I walk I won't delete my pages, no point - there already useless without the images. I may leave a note explaining why the images are gone and will eventually reedit my LSC threads with pics once I have a new storage site set up. I am extremely disappointed in this sites new owners, they don't give a fig about the hobby or the site, only the ad-clicks. I have already been forewarned that nothing is going to be fixed. Ever.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm with Vic and Dwight. Since my files disappeared, I've also lost interest in this site. I check here just to see if they'll somehow miraculously reappear.
Although I've run trains a couple of times, I haven't work on a train project in months.
Instead I've been focusing more on a couple of different hobbies and spending my train money on those.

Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Vic, upload files with the appropriate names, but make the pictures of something like a tombstone "rip" or a picture that shows text of "this picture deleted by the management"...

If you go to the old Aristo forum, you see my avatar is the Kuppler... remember the new coupler that was going to take over the market (and was left handed and did not couple with anything?)

(Actually if you see my old posts over there, there are some great "Easter Eggs" in the pictures... always hosted from my own site.

OK, so the point is you can have a bit of fun... 

Greg


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg I have something in mind


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You could change the word in your avatar from "obey" to "delete"


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

the truth is, MLS is dying. it will not recover. key members has left, quit, died, ect. How long has it been there the photo of the month contest or a builders log has been done? how long has it been since the live chat went down, or the on30 forums died? what about the management? the answer is there is no tech support/management.THE SKY IS FALLING!! THE SKY IS FALLING!!!

.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Tomahawk & Western RR said:


> the truth is, MLS is dying. it will not recover. key members has left, quit, died, ect. How long has it been there the photo of the month contest or a builders log has been done? how long has it been since the live chat went down, or the on30 forums died? what about the management? the answer is there is no tech support/management.THE SKY IS FALLING!! THE SKY IS FALLING!!!
> 
> .


Nate, just FYI, you are not using "the sky is falling" correctly!  
The way you used it is the exact opposite of its regular use:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henny_Penny

Scot


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Nate, being new here, everything looks great to you.
I however have lost 10 years of pictures regarding ALL of my Large Scale modeling, up to the point I took my new pics elsewhere.
Laughing at our plight is like laughing at us. ... your punk value goes up with such boorish behavior. 
Humor on the Internet often has the opposite effect.... 

John


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe I misunderstood him, but i don't think Nate was laughing at us..
I read it like this:



> the truth is, MLS is dying. it will not recover. key members has left, quit, died, ect. How long has it been there the photo of the month contest or a builders log has been done? how long has it been since the live chat went down, or the on30 forums died? what about the management? the answer is there is no tech support/management.


I assumed Nate meant those things sincerely and truthfully, and was not being sarcastic..
but then he used "the sky is falling" in the incorrect context..he meant the sky actually IS falling, perhaps not knowing the normal context of that phrase..

I could be wrong though..Nate, you're up!  

Scot


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I vote for Scot's interpretation. The very beginning of Nate's post says:

"the truth is, MLS is dying. it will not recover"

The rest of his post is similar... so I don't think he is sarcastic, he has just use that phrase to indicate something bad is happening... which is not what that phrase is really about.

Greg


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

i meant it truthfully. it makes me sad to look through old posts, old profile of gone members, and the old photo contests, no sarcasm.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

edit, Nate posted as I was typing this... OK understood, but why a smiley if sad?


Too often the Chicken Little phrase is used to chide those aware of a situation by those not affected.

Sure Nate is a sweet kid and we are happy he is having fun with his trains, but his humor has missed the mark before... I don't see humor as part of this turn of events here.
So please excuse me if I failed to see humor.... or what ever the point was and the smiley face meant what? Sympathy?

What ever...


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

it was kind of an inside joke. you remeber when aster posted about that yard sale and said if nobody takes them they are going in the trash,and i threw a fit they wouldnt ship to the USA and i was trying to get the point across with huge font and red letters, i was genuinely upset and someone mocked me by posting that reference to chicken little. i was expecting the same thing here, so i did it for myself.

i do fell bad for you guys with all this going on, and i was simply trying to help the cause. if we all start complaining, they may listen- iḿ sorry for attempting to support your cause.


have a wonderful day!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

No worries Nate, sadly I have come to the same perspective, no matter what WE say, the owners won't fix things when they go bad. No matter what WE do, I fear the site has a limited lifespan. Its already become 75% live steam oriented as sparkies have fled or drifted away. Long timers have gone away, there being little to hold them here. I kept my loyalty here due to my photo storage and the fact that I really liked it here, but the apparently callous way those of us who lost storage are simply being shrugged off by the management has really irked me. So with no imminent repair apparent, why should there be any further participation on my part? Whats the point?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Nate: If they don't waste their valuable time mocking you, they might just decide to waste their time (valuable and/or not) mocking me!  Can't have that!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nate, you need to learn to roll with the punches.

A good rule is to avoid "tricky talk" unless you are really good at it.

Haven't you ever met someone who throws out fancy words when normal ones will do, and to top it off, he really does not understand those words?

The worst thing you can do though is try to strike back. You did indeed use the phrase incorrectly and backwards effectively. It's not much of a joke if no one gets it. Think about it.

People are not mocking you, just drawing attention to your post. By your own admission your "aster post" was over the top, and others thought so too. 

You want to know mocking? I can point to posts about me on this forum and MLS that are pretty darn mean and definitely mocking. I've made my enemies and they can last a long time. You don't want to start off like that.

So "the sky is falling" as a retort to your over the top post was appropriate.

Tone it down, relax, and take things in a more measured way. Striking back just alienates people.

Greg


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

This whole site got started after the FIRST time LSOL pulled the pin on us. It has had a good ride. I keep hanging on because I am quasi live steam (got more sparkies but play with the steamers more). I'll probably ride until the whole thing "goes on the ground" then pick up at LSC.

I just sold my biggest sparkie last week (the LGB Uintah 2-6-6-2t). The proceeds are buying me a new pair of eyeglasses. More sparkies and rolling stock will probably go on the block as time passes. Don't need a whole lot of cars for my steamers to pull. Wish the photo mess were fixed, but as they say "If wishes were iron horses, beggars could be hoggers!"

My $0.02,
David Meashey


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Nate, you need to learn to roll with the punches.
> 
> A good rule is to avoid "tricky talk" unless you are really good at it.
> 
> ...


Greg, how DARE you be lurking in the live steam forum! LOL
OK that was a little over the top with the aster thread.

what makes me mad is that a post that i did think will help, and i had no sarcasm in, and was meant for good, and im ridiculed for, great way to get people to stick to this hobby.(greg, this part isnt directed to you or anyone in general)

Bye Bye! i'll just go back to the live steam forum and lock myself in there never to leave again.... (roll eyes indicates sarcasm, no roll eyes indicates no sarcasm. simple!)

nate


(note all the smileys, so there should be no confusion in emotion!)


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I think I have copied all my pictures here onto a external USB Hard Drive.

JJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The somewhat infuriating thing is no one has stepped forward and said:

"Hey, we deleted all your pictures and have no backup"

Also, a statement on how often the site is backed up would help, the posts and the files.

People should at least be told the real situation and what expectations they can have going forwards.

Greg


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, they'll never admit guilt, they'll just deflect until the complaints drift away.


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

vsmith said:


> Greg, they'll never admit guilt, they'll just deflect until the complainers drift away.


Greg, they'll never admit guilt, they'll just deflect until the *complaintants* drift away.

FTFY. 

(I almost went with "complainers" but that puts the onus on those complaining about a legitimate problem)


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Could it be that the owners have decided that the extra, unpaid for, services of 1st Class members are a drain? That is they are offering a service that gives them no reward. Perhaps they are hoping the 1st Class members will get fed up and leave so they can run this forum the same as all the others, that is only one class that they do not have to put out extra for.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Ironton said:


> Could it be that the owners have decided that the extra, unpaid for, services of 1st Class members are a drain? That is they are offering a service that gives them no reward.


Very unlikely..because it costs them nothing, there is no drain. All our files had to do is just sit there doing nothing, no upkeep work was required to "manage" them, it was just a few files that probably made up about 0.0000001% of their total capacity..

The amount of MLS storage, including *all* MLS 1st class members, is minuscule to a company like Vertical Scope..They run 1,000 forums. In fact, its so tiny and meaningless to them that they were probably barely aware it even existed, which is probably why some files got deleted, no one was paying any attention to us and our files. Then, when they were deleted, and someone "looked into it" to see what happened, I imagine the conversation was probably something like this..it was probably a 10 second conservation months ago:

"Mylargescale is missing some files? who are they? why do they have files stored? I have no idea where those files would be or why they would have been deleted. If they are gone, they are gone."

end of conservation, and end of research into our missing files.
that's just a guess..but its pretty plausible.
Its likely our deleted files were an oversight, a quick mistake..probably no one knows, or cares, how it happened. And there is probably nothing that can done about it. I doubt it was deliberate, because there is no reason for it to be deliberate..a tiny bit of stored files means nothing to a company this size.

Scot


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Scottychaos said:


> Very unlikely..because it costs them nothing, there is no drain. All our files had to do is just sit there doing nothing, no upkeep work was required to "manage" them, it was just a few files that probably made up about 0.0000001% of their total capacity..
> 
> The amount of MLS storage, including *all* MLS 1st class members, is minuscule to a company like Vertical Scope..They run 1,000 forums. In fact, its so tiny and meaningless to them that they were probably barely aware it even existed, which is probably why some files got deleted, no one was paying any attention to us and our files. Then, when they were deleted, and someone "looked into it" to see what happened, I imagine the conversation was probably something like this..it was probably a 10 second conservation months ago:
> 
> ...


I've given up expecting ANY sort of resolution; its become exceptionally clear that VS will do nothing to fix this or recompense those who lost files or do ANYTHING that would help. The very fact that they will not even bother to try and replace the lost files using any form of backup file, which says they don't backup any of their sites, or even use a third person sources of backup when pointed out to them, just speaks volumes about the unprofessional nature of the site management. When was the last time we heard ANYTHING from the monkeys running this site about this issue? No VS dont even bother, we already know you will say "were looking into it" or "its deeper than we thought" or "Joe, or Bill, or Nathan are looking into it"... all of which adds up to the same conclusion, delay, deflect, and defuse until as has already been said, the complainants go away....pathetic excuse for a site...

VS hard at work


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

My files were lost, deleted, yada yada.... and without pictures my threads don't make sense.
So I started recreating my folders using ftp.
So far I've recreated about 11 threads.

Not sure how many I will recreate but here's a few

Building an Icing Facility

Building a Don Winter's Drop Bottom Gondola

Corn Syrup Tank Car, Burl Rice Kit

Acceptable Loss Member

Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

tmejia said:


> My files were lost, deleted, yada yada.... and without pictures my threads don't make sense.
> So I started recreating my folders using ftp.
> So far I've recreated about 11 threads.
> 
> ...


Hi Tommy, well the caviat for me is that even if I had my pics rehosted somewhere and ready to go, I cannot edit most all of my older posts to reinsert them, so without the *original* hosting address remaining intact, those posts are dead anyways as I cannot edit them even if I wanted to. So once again I'm screwed either way, no picture hosting ability and no editting of old subjects. I'm not going to restart any of these from scratch because some of them were really long, covering years, and frankly I don't have the patience to redo something that should never have been lost, besides all the replies and conversations in each post which gave them life are lost in the process, overall I'm just not prepared to reward VS with my further participation after being left to out to dry by VS.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

vsmith said:


> Hi Tommy, well the caviat for me is that even if I had my pics rehosted somewhere and ready to go, I cannot edit most all of my older posts to reinsert them, so without the *original* hosting address remaining intact, those posts are dead anyways as I cannot edit them even if I wanted to.


Technically you can re-upload them to their original location via FTP, which is what Tommy is doing, then you don't have to edit the posts..

But I fully understand why you wouldn't want to bother..I wouldn't want to either.
My files are still there, just because my username happens to start with "S", but im still moving all my webpages to new hosting anyway, and once that is complete i'm going to clear out my MLS storage.

Scot


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Its just that I have no confidence in the operators of this site, another reason is that lately I have been logged off of the site and looking at it like a regular visitor might and holy jezuz christsmas cookies! it is wall to wall advertisements with more ads on the roof and ads stuffed in the basement and in the closets, sorry I just dont like the way the site looks today, there are ads attached to everything including the pictures I've posted recently, its really awful. If you haven't seen the site outside of the logged in perspective, you really need to log out, look around then decide if you want to remain associated to this site. Me, I think I'm done.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic,
I have most of my pictures. What I lost was the continuity in my threads. 

You don’t have to be able to edit your threads in order to repair the links.
This is what I did.
I opened the Thread I wanted to repair. Right click on the first X picture and clicked on properties.
This showed me what my original folder in my storage on MLS was named.
Note %20 in the properties file name means add a space (Alco%20RS becomes Alco RS)
Using ftp commander, I recreate that folder using the exact same name.
Then I just transfer my original MLS pictures (which I already have) back into that folder and the links are fixed.
I then convert the MLS thread to pdf, download and save. Now I have a copy of the Thread with pictures, narration, comments and replies. 

Truth is, I am doing this for me, period.

Tommy
Rio Gracie

Deemed "Acceptable Loss Member"


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Unfortunately that wont work for me as the file folder itself disappeared, there's no "there" there for me to go looking for.

Vic
Borracho Springs RR, Weda & Heckawe RR, and Angry Beaver RR

Deemed "Acceptable Member, Lost"


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Not trying to pour gasoline on a fire, but your "space" is apparently still there, and you can re-create any sub folders and files you want.

I was pretty sure this was tested by another person who lost all files.

I understand you are upset, I would be also, but there is a way to go forwards, however painful.

Greg


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Problem is Greg, even IF my 'space' is still there, the contents are gone, even IF I reload the images from my records, they will have a different identity if I simply reload them, even IF I can copy the image ID tag from a past post, I don't necessary know exact what pic is should be, particularly on the older posts. We are talking 80MB, that's days and days of trial and error loading, reloading, renaming, and verifying and quite frankly I'm not going to bloody well do that. I'm not retired and I have far better things to do with my time than to waste days to correct on my own dime VSs foul up, screw them. screw them right in the ear. What have THEY done for ANY of US since this entire debacle began, nothing but words. Words dont fix errors. They haven't even fixed (or offered any hope of a fix) the error for those who still have their images, those members are having to bend over backwards thru a burning hoop using a fix that THEY had to come up with, just to use and access their files, I'm not having any of it. I shouldn't have to do VSs job just to access a now empty space that I have no guarantee it won't disappear again next Thanksgiving. They've shown us their hand, its "we're sorry, nothing to see here, move along... "

VS crack cyber team on the job!


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I think you just insulted the monkey ;-)


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I won't argue what a huge task it would be Vic, and I certainly sympathize with your plight, was just commenting it COULD be done.

I agree, it would be a real bitch to do it to really old posts.

Greg


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic,
I agree that it would not be worth it for you to try to upload things..especially if you dont have all your photos together in one place ready for easy re-uploading. The research to find them all would totally not be worth it..
So for you personally, I totally get where you are coming from..

but, for others following along, I think you are missing a concept here:



> even IF I reload the images from my records, they will have a different identity if I simply reload them,


They wont have a "different identity"..If you re-uploaded the *same* photos, with the same file names, back to your MLS space, with the same folders (if you made any folders), then the photos in the threads would simply re-appear when you go to that thread..you wouldn't need to modify the threads at all, or even look at them all..if the photo file names are the same, the threads will simply show the photos again..

For others, they are trying it, and it can work, but it can be easier or more complex depending on how people have their photos archived on their local computer.

I totally get your desire NOT to try it!  and I agree with your reasoning 100%..
but i just wanted to point out how it can technically be done..

Scot


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Well apparently the Tech-chimps at VS have managed to remove that which wasn't lost at Thanksgiving, sad day but as of today considering the absolute LACK of ANYTHING reassuring from VS, I can only assume that either it was intentional from the start or that the chimps running the place are utterly incompetent. Either way I see no point sticking around with nothing but problems with the site, sad day but as of today this is the state of MLS. If it magically gets better and all our pictures and access magically reappear, someone let me know ...bye.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, today I cannot access my space by FTP....


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I cant use FTP either..
There probably isnt anything to access anyway, even if FTP did work, so its a moot point.
The most likely reason FTP doesnt work is because there is now nothing for it to connect to..
Its pretty obvious that all our files have been wiped out, and 1stclass.mylargescale.com, where they once lived, has also been nuked..

Scot


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm not giving up hope, perhaps they are moving the files to the main forum server, I'm SURE that their normal mode of operations is NOT to have a linux server for the forum and a separate windows server for pictures... 

Greg


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

The link to my profile photo has been removed..
I didn't remove it.

I had that LV logo above my signature line, it was stored in my MLS space, it looked like this:
(except for "report this image")

_______________________________________________________________________








*Scot Lawrence - **Rochester, NY USA*
*SA #2089*
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/scottychaos
_______________________________________________________________________

(just now I re-uploaded the LV logo to my smugmug photo hosting site, to make it show in this thread.)

Yesterday when I noticed my MLS files were gone, the link was still there..but because the photo was gone, it showed up as a broken image link, indicating the link was there, but the photo was gone, like this:

_______________________________________________________________________








*Scot Lawrence - **Rochester, NY USA*
*SA #2089*
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/scottychaos
_______________________________________________________________________

Today, the link itself is now also gone..its been cleared out of my profile.
I didn't do it.

Scot


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep, My pictures vanished today.
Luckily there was just one series of about 40 pictures that were still hosted here
and posted on another forum.

Like everyone else I haven't been able to access anything to do with my space or pictures since this whole thing started. 

Like others I think it is a shame to see this place go south, I have been here since Shad hosted us on the Utah Garden Railroaders web site before he started MLS. When Shad sold I did a little research on the buyer and started moving most everything of mine elsewhere, not major smarts on my part just one of those deals where a guy has to get lucky once in a while

Rick


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I have not completely given up hope... well, that ain't true... I HAVE given up hope that VS will honor the contract they bought. I plan to continue to visit this site, reading these "death knell posts" is too much fun... I am rooting for a complete death of the site (my only regret is that I feel bad for Shad that his "baby" is going this way).

But I will no longer be reporting SPAM postings... if VS cannot do their job, I won't be doing it for them. 

So... SPAMMERS! Have at it. I won't be reporting you anymore.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I suppose we can think of it as: this guy Shad put together this website and built it up to be a pretty big site, and a well-respected one at that, and it was a big help to us G scale hobbyists, and helped some dealers keep their business up, and let a fair number of people feel like they were part of a group, and it was a good place to hang out, and...etc., etc.

That's not something I could do. He kept it going for as long as he could, but his personal situation required him to sell it to what he thought would be a decent professional organization. Turns out they hastened its demise, for whatever reason. __it happens.

JackM

I don't know the WWW that well (and I don't do "social media" at all), but I would think there's a site where people - we - can share our experience with SV in order to save others the aggravation.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Were back! 

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/

Is working again..
Can anyone in the T through Z camp check to see if they have files back?

Scot


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

YUMPIN' YIMMINY! I can access my files again! I tried earlier today and was unable to do so, but as of 10:28 AM (CST) I can.

Maybe, JUST MAYBE, I'll go back to reporting Spam postings when they occur.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Still missing around 60 file folders
It appears only the ones I recreated last week are back

Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, they just hooked up the FTP access again.

I never received any information about backups, so I hold little hope the missing files will reappear.

Greg


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

is my stuff back?....ahhh...nope...


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

It's just possible they (VS) were migrating the photos and Home page from the old Windows server it apparently resided upon to a server consistent with their others (Linux?). To engage in a little wishful thinking here, if said migration was done, it may now be possible to restore a backup to the now unused Windows Server to retrieve files that were lost.

Hey, I can dream, right?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I hope your right Dwight


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a quick update regarding my still missing pictures and 1st class storage space...


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Dead PCs don't reup old files.... not always so simple. Having paid for storage, I had hoped for fair warning before the dump.

John


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Totalwrecker said:


> Dead PCs don't reup old files.... not always so simple. Having paid for storage, I had hoped for fair warning before the dump.
> 
> John


We got no warning because its nearly certain that the dump was unintentional, a mistake.
Its now clear the missing files are gone forever, although VS still hasn't admitted that.

Scot


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Scottychaos said:


> We got no warning because its nearly certain that the dump was unintentional, a mistake.
> Its now clear the missing files are gone forever, although VS still hasn't admitted that.
> 
> Scot




Duh ..
Actually this post was telling you that 'no it isn't easy' to replace the missing files if they are gone.

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Coming up on 1 year anniversary


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Totalwrecker said:


> Duh ..
> Actually this post was telling you that 'no it isn't easy' to replace the missing files if they are gone.
> 
> John


John,
I dont understand what you are saying..

you said you had hoped for a warning..
I gave a logical reason why there wasn't any warning..
where's the problem?

Scot


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Scottychaos said:


> We got no warning because its nearly certain that the dump was unintentional, a mistake.
> Its now clear the missing files are gone forever, *although VS still hasn't admitted that*.
> 
> Scot


Oh I admitted that 2 months ago. Also we lost just not the pics, but those of us T-Z we lost even the ability to reload them again because our actual storage site also when whoosh, or at least its so disconnected as it might as well be invisble. So, I'm just here to remind VS of their continueing fail by occasionally poking them in the eye


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I was pretty sure you could store new files... thought that had been proven.

Also I think the VS referred to was Vertical Scope not Victor Smith 

Greg


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Scottychaos said:


> John,
> I dont understand what you are saying..
> 
> you said you had hoped for a warning..
> ...


Stupid software fails to copy all the posts in a thread...

My first statement was my stored pics were from DEAD PCs, therefore very hard to replace....

Now for explaining the obvious again, you got the Duh for talking down as if I needed another explanation. I'm a T, mine are gone from here as well.

I know a warning was negated by a gross mistake....

Can't a mad loco let off steam with out you jumpin' in?

Happy *#@%$!!!??*&^>+< Rails,
John


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

The files aren't 'gone forever' so not lost in the voids of cyberspace. You can just dig them up in the form of an entire list of image links per MLS username from the 'Way back machine' as explained elsewhere here in threads. VS probably won't go to the effort but if anyone really values their 'lost' images that's where you can find them again.

Andrew


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You may be able to see the link name, but the wayback machine does not always copy all the images.

You are stating this as a sure thing, I think you are mistaken.

You can prove your assertion by getting all of Victor's pictures back for him! 

Greg


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Greg, I was puzzled why they didn't seem to all show up on the Way back machine but I investigated and worked out why. I do actaully recall Shad changing where they were stored on the MLS server now. I can't remember which came first but they were stored in a sub domain at one stage and at another stage were stored in a directory so the part URL that the way back machine requires to give a list for each user has two different forms. Therefore one needs to do two searches and get two lists then you will have all of them. I will dig up my post and make a specific topic so this important detail is not overlooked. It puzzled me for a while too but I like to solve these IT puzzles. It's more challenging than shoot-em ups. 

Andrew


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Totalwrecker said:


> Stupid software fails to copy all the posts in a thread...
> 
> My first statement was my stored pics were from DEAD PCs, therefore very hard to replace....
> 
> ...


ah..I think I see now. We both completely misunderstood each other! 
First, I took your words at face value, and responded to what you _actually said_, but apparently wasn't aware there some kind of sarcasm there.

you said:



> Having paid for storage, I had hoped for fair warning before the dump.


(I had no idea what the PC part meant..I thought you were talking about Vertical Scope's PC's somehow..that part didnt make sense to me)

So it sounded, based on your _actual words_, that "this person clearly doesn't know that it was a mistake"..which is why I then said in reply, as an explanation:



> We got no warning because its nearly certain that the dump was unintentional, a mistake.


then I got a "Duh"..which made no sense..because I explained what it was obvious you weren't aware of..then I got a second oddly condescending reply:



> Now for explaining the obvious again, you got the Duh for talking down as if I needed another explanation.


I wasnt "talking down"..I was legitimately explaining something it seemed, based on your words, that you didn't know..and yes, it actually did seem like you needed an explanation.

So no, I didn't get the "Duh for talking down"..I got the Duh because you are being a jerk and assuming something that never actually happened.  I got it now. 

Scot


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

For the record, FTP is still working.
Im going to wipe my space clean soon..
almost have the new webpage ready to go..
I dont trust VS to keep the remaining files around for long..

Scot


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Here is a new thread on retrieving *ALL* of the lost image files from the *MLS 1st class Hosting Space* in case you no longer have your own copies.

http://forums.mylargescale.com/32-f...-image-files-mls-1st-class-hosting-space.html

Andrew


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You won't always get all your images, there's a good chance you will get a few, but you need to STOP promising that people will get ALL their files back.

The more often the thread was accessed, the better the chances that you will be able to get the file, but you cannot guarantee ALL and I don't see why you are promising this.

Greg


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Whatever Greg. The solution I discovered is a valid one and in Vic's case it was the difference between 15 files and the other 209 files not showing up. Perhaps some are not stored on the WBM, who knows? You certainly didn't know much about it otherwise you would be all too keen to make another post. Go back to sleep 

Andrew


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Wakey wakey Greg, I just found another 9,935 missing files from the MLS server. 
Is that ALL now?

Andrew


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Scottychaos said:


> ah..I think I see now. We both completely misunderstood each other!
> First, I took your words at face value, and responded to what you _actually said_, but apparently wasn't aware there some kind of sarcasm there.
> 
> you said:
> ...



Never stops does it?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

First Scott I wasn't asking a question..
My hopes 'for a warning' was about my putting it off when I got a new pc. Was a statement.


Why you need to Answer a non question is on you.

If somebody already knows the answer would not re-explaining it in detail be some what insulting? Was to me.

Let it go I am.
Happy Rails
John


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Andrew, I knew about the wayback machine, way back.

You don't have to get nasty, but I have real problems with misinformation, like when people use ALL or NEVER etc.

Sure, some of the pictures are there, I'm sure I could find posts of mine that talk about using the wayback machine if I had to prove that I knew about it.

Go be your own hero... and if you want to feel smarter because you "discovered" it, great, seems like you need it.

(it was a good thing to post to help people, it's a bad thing to not be accurate)

Greg


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Andrew, I knew about the wayback machine, way back.
> 
> You don't have to get nasty, but I have real problems with misinformation, like when people use ALL or NEVER etc.
> 
> ...


Greg, you don't understand and you obviously have not investigated things properly. I have not claimed to have found the Wayback Machine at all. You have not read my thread properly, therefore your ignorance, arrogance and usual invalidation which I'm fine to deal with anytime, any-day. It's just so easy with you! 

There are 25,529 archived MLS user files on the WBM.

Most people who have used it search for web pages which is tedious to find possibly hundreds of missing images but I discovered that you can use wildcards to each person's 1st class space. That at first found only 2,129 archived files which is obviously not all of them. 
I remembered that Shad changed the web space location so I also tried that with a wild card which found another 13,465 archived file locations. Then after Vic said he used this method and found files he had not seen for some time but some were still missing and after your comment I discovered that Shad had used at least 3 different locations for user files to be stored so I then found another 9,935 archived file locations. 

Therefore, to use the 'wild card method' you need to incorporate the 3 different locations that Shad used to search and give best chance to find all of a user's missing files. Some of the links from the different lists will be of the same image file because Shad moved them around changing their URL address but the WBM would store them as separate resources. 

It deserved a separate post in the 'Site Issues' part of the forum as a possible solution for others rather than it getting lost in all the wailing in this thread of currently 170 comments.

Now go back to sleep, again Greg. Try investigating things first and showing consideration before shooting that mouth off as you so often do. Also, I did find another 209 files of Vic's by the way. 

http://forums.mylargescale.com/32-f...-image-files-mls-1st-class-hosting-space.html

Andrew


----------

